# Help! Need Makeup Ideas For Devil Costume!



## nightdancer16

Here are a couple ideas:



















You could totally turn those kind of catlike eyes into flames - just add some deep red (shimmery if you wanna have some fun with it) and create little wisps of flames - you could also use orange.

If you want to get really authentic, it would be cool to do like light blue on the inner area of your eye, and work your way into some smokey eyes. Then gradually turn that smokey black into a blue, then into orange, and into red to create a more authentic looking flame! Plus it would look super hot.

And finally here is a look if you're looking to go a little less theatrical:











Hope those help!!


----------



## The Amazing K

Great ideas! Thank you! Where did you find these, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## nightdancer16

The first two I already had (I keep a collection of makeup designs and stuff that I think is cool... hahaha I'm such a nerd) and the last one I found by via Google. I can't remember if I searched for intense eye makeup, funky eye makeup, or black and red makeup... one of those! haha sometimes you have to widen what you're searching for, or search for something else and you end up finding what you want!

Glad those helped!


----------



## Sychoclown

Check out You Tube.

YouTube - Request- Cruella devil inspired make up tutorial Part 1


----------



## propmistress

You tube 
how to do devil makeup site:youtube.com - Google Videos


----------



## The Amazing K

I love all the ideas! Thanks everyone. Feel free to keep them coming. I've found a lot on google thanks to the first post, but I just can't decide..I'm going to have to go through a lot of makeup experimenting to find what looks best on me! Keep them coming, by all means.


----------



## monstergramma

YouTube - She Devil Make-Up Tutorial (Requested)

Watch this one.


----------

